# الشامل في انظمة fire fighting,alarm,CCTV



## Haitham Muhammad (19 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم 

لمن يبحث عن كورسات او مادة علمية تتعلق بموضوع العنوان .. يجد هنا الكثير من الكورسات والكتيبات جمعتها من مصادرها للافادة 





​مكافحة الحريق والإنذار الآلي - د حاتم صادق النقابة-​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Hl1TXJUjmg&list=PL-oA7CjSPnwLYB4VM9rYfuAh_8LD6tdmS​

​
دورة مجمعة في تنفيذ مشاريع أعمال مكافحة الحريق​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzsUbAKGiFo&list=PLXlFbcDN6rZyxo_fUjLbrbGn2lvykxveT​

​
كورس تصميم أنظمة مكافحة الحرائق بالإوتوكاد للمهندس محمد العطفي​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvbsnQ7tVhA&list=PLXlFbcDN6rZxmb80o58T83WJB_qONjYCM​

​
لينك اخر لدورة مهندس العطفي ​
http://mep-eng.blogspot.com.eg/2015/05/blog-post.html​

​
fire alram sweet english course ​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6MpF8mTxtA&list=PLa2FgHZ2KWG9S2wAhYXftmNCiI4Xt-SuR​

​
كورس cctv مهندس محمد السعيدي ​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQk6H5b1J-w&list=PLIe-iHdBe1o36PYP_vwBYbHlOeWeXFxU0​

​
كورس cctv مهندسة سما عاشور​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwUDw9LsmyM&list=PL2l0cVqMTYqVLWLVUDx4i5lLD9cKvjTWO​

​
قناة مجمعة اكتر من كورس عملي مجموعة فيديوهات كويسة​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GRZPRH35tc&list=PL35hlAi-ZuItbJWFzFfTXYH_buHoqbHoW​

​
فيديوهات تركيب روعة​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kpof3brkuyc&list=PL1295324AD4BF9BF4​

​
فيديوهات اخرى ​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mlXbDL3EUs​

​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mlXbDL3EUs​

​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDXZUUIX9mE​

​
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAWVzyX2U68​

​
كورس بخط اليد مهندس ياسر علي - CISCO-​
http://www.mediafire.com/file/q4em9ho4w4x51oo/CCTV+COURSES.rar​
كورس ملفات للقراءة ممتاز ​
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jmg3r504un5da2w/CCTV+COURSES%282%29.rar​

​
كورس 4A for consultant and training​
http://www.mediafire.com/file/pdaciubwewhjdh4/distribution+course+-+Level+2+-+4A.pdf​

​
كورس النقابة مهندس عبد الله الشاذلي ​
http://www.mediafire.com/file/fafyko414jmanwn/%D9%83%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%B3-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%86%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%A9-%D8%AA%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%AE%D9%81%D9%8A%D9%81-%D8%A7_%281%29.pdf​
#HMD​
fire alarm training manual ​
http://forum.safety4arab.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4983&d=1351795366​

​
Arabic book FM200​
http://files.books.elebda3.net/download-pdf-ebooks.org-ku-13789.pdf​

​
شرح ممتاز على منتدى :​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446278.html​

​
اكواد الفاير فايتينج ​
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B3sErs76eUZvNm52cElSRk82TUU​

​
Low current CAD project​
http://www.mediafire.com/file/8equh412s13tdro/%D9%86%D8%B8%D8%A7%D9%85+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%B1+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D9%81%D9%8A%D9%81.rar​

​
شركات مكافحة حريق ​
http://www.140online.com/Class/118/مكافحه%20حريق​


----------



## nofal (20 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

